# pig paste with iron vs. red cell ???



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I placed an order at jeffers today and couldnt find red cell so I got pig paste with iron. Do you suppose it'll do for the goats?
I like the pastes and gels because for me (a needle phobic) I'd rather slap the meds on a piece of bread and feed the goats....plus the goats think its a treat and I have no trouble forcing it into the mouth. 

A probiotic formulated to promote microbial balance in the intestinal tract of newborn pigs. Contains 100 mg of chelated iron per ml. & Prima Lac, a combination of dried, viable lactobacillus organisms. Stimulate appetites, improves digestion & gives pigs a healthier start. Easy-to-use plastic syringes. 1 ml dose.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

I've used the "pig paste" (AKA iron supplement paste, from Hoeggers too) just after deworming when I feel at that time the goat may be a bit low on the iron as noted by its grayish gums or when I think the goat may need a "pick-me-up". What I've noticed is the coat becoming softer. Red Cell gives a more all around vitamin/mineral boost minus the probiotic effect. I also give Probios in the tube. The reason I have given the Red Cell is for the copper supplementation. In my area I believe there is a copper deficiency which also shows up in the animal's coat. Most of my goats love the pig paste (they suck it out of the tube!) but with Red Cell we have a struggle. 

Nappy


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

I have both but I have pig paste for emergencys. The doe with pale gums. (worms)
I feed redcell everyday. They get used to the taste if you will put just a couple of cc on the feed each day and after a day or two increase it to 5cc. that is not much and if you think a goat needs more you can increase it up th 15 cc but I feed it everyday so they don't get too much.
I don't measure it now. I fill a large syrenge. 60cc size. I just give each feeder a squirt. I am out when I have done the last feeder. I have 8 goats and an alpaca so I guess I have trained myself to give an equal portion to everyone. They all have nice pink gums and eyes. They also have nice coats. Except for the ugly togg winter hair, but even that shines when I brush it good.


----------

